
Xi fears Japan-led manufacturing exodus from China - 1cvmask
https://asia.nikkei.com/Editor-s-Picks/China-up-close/Xi-fears-Japan-led-manufacturing-exodus-from-China
======
twomoretime
Japan led? US should be pulling out as well. At least important things. Not
only could we see return of manufacturing with a little protectionism (and
possibly subsidy), that could turn into a massive wealth transfer back into
the shrinking middle class. And national security is at stake too when you
cannot manufacture components critical to the military or economy
domestically, as we're finding out now.

Thanks to COVID19, the Chinese century has been at the very least delayed by
decades.

~~~
lmilcin
US cannot be leading exodus now because it has allowed entire industries to be
completely outsourced and now suffers from having no specialists in many
important areas.

I predict that, thanks to Covid, China is going to gain because it was able to
return to normal in 3 months while Europe and US will take most of the year at
the very least.

Also China is beginning to be a world unto itself, sustainable in every
aspect. They have large portion of world's population as a market, have mature
all important industries, they even have their own internet.

Yes, they will be hurt if other countries pull back their production but no,
they won't suffer as much as you may think. Countries that don't have all
their industries, rely on export to balance the import.

If a country is self sufficient and it does not need import cutting entire
export means that they are still balanced with regards to foreign trade.

Looking at China's imports
([https://oec.world/en/profile/country/chn/](https://oec.world/en/profile/country/chn/)),
there doesn't seem to be many positions that the China can't fulfill
internally. Probably raw materials like crude oil, gas, iron, copper. I am
pretty sure they could ramp up the production of ICs and tools pretty quickly.

~~~
touristtam
I would agree mostly with the analysis apart from the public sentiment toward
China, and the latent nationalism existing in China itself. There are stress
line that are coming to the front between EU/US and China partnership due to
the political handling of covid-19. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a
significant turn to protectionist measures on both side of the Atlantic
coming, and specifically targeted at China.

~~~
lmilcin
This is not sentiment towards. It is a statement of fact.

Don't get it wrong. Chinese people are not free. However, Chinese government
knows what it wants and is effective in its actions.

If you love freedom, turning away from factual reports and downvoting
unpalatable opinions isn't going to help.

~~~
surge
Just to hammer down the point:
[https://www.uscc.gov/sites/default/files/testimonies/SFR%20f...](https://www.uscc.gov/sites/default/files/testimonies/SFR%20for%20USCC%20TobinD%2020200313.pdf)

